# Install Manpages



## anselm (Apr 12, 2014)

How do I install the manpages on FreeBSD 10.0?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 12, 2014)

A normal install includes them.  If they are missing, how was the system installed?


----------



## anselm (Apr 12, 2014)

I just checked and they are installed indeed, but MANPATH was not set correctly in my shell ;-)

What is the way to install additional components after installation, e.g. sources?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 12, 2014)

It depends on what you want to do with them.  A typical setup uses Subversion to check out and maintain a source tree.  See http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/synching.html for a start.


----------



## anselm (Apr 12, 2014)

I thought more about the components that are managed by freebsd-update() like world, kernel and src.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 12, 2014)

freebsd-update(8) is for binary updates.  Subversion is for updating source.  And to bring this back to the original subject, man pages are part of the source.  Other documents, like the Handbook, are in a separate repository, as are ports.


----------



## anselm (Apr 13, 2014)

Right. It's maybe getting a bit off topic, but now I'm just wondering how do I install components that I missed during system installation. I remember there was the option to install source. Can I also install it after system installation so it matches my release and is properly patched/updated by freebsd-update()?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 13, 2014)

I think that freebsd-update(8) will install source, but someone who uses it will have to say for sure.


----------

